# has anyone bought stuff off allegro.pl outside of poland



## coolsig (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I am looking to buy a few parts from allegro.pl. Has anyone bought phaeton parts from here and had them shipped outside poland? Is this a safe site to use ? Comments ? 

Thanks, 
Noel.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

coolsig said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy a few parts from allegro.pl. Has anyone bought phaeton parts from here and had them shipped outside poland? Is this a safe site to use ? Comments ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Noel.


 Noel, 

yes! No problems so far. In fact I'd go as far as to say that they are (the sellers I have used) overly cautious and honest. Postage can be higher than expected, even within the E.U. 

Stu


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Noel, 

I agree with Stu, no problems so far. Shipping tends to be via the Polish Postal Service rather than by courier, but I guess it's possibly cheaper and really not that slow, at least to UK. 

I made a few comments on payment etc in *this* thread, post #11. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## Kenny G (Nov 8, 2010)

I bought a mirror for the passenger door but had trouble getting it threw the web site and ended up buying direct threw a family member in new York it took a while to get it all worked out but eventually I did get the mirror and was very pleased saving a lot of money. There are a lot of great items. 
I was never able to actually activate my account because I could not connect to a Europe based bank account. I sent a few probing emails and never received an activation code so I couldn't bid on anything. I kept trying sellers by text and email and finally got a guy who wanted my business. 

Good Luck, 

Ken


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I purchased five items at once from a single buyer. All good. 

The items were a mirror and four euro taillights. I tried for two mirrors but he balked at my taking both lefthand mirrors without also taking a right mirror which I didn't need. 

I can't remember which buyer, but I think he lived in Warsaw.


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lots of items and no problem with deliveries ( light controller, sensor) 

Wouter


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

A few tips: 

- The sellers may not speak English. Quite a few can German. Sometimes you might even resort to Google translate 
- It is quite common for the sellers to do business "outside" Allegro, meaning that they just advertise there and if you buy something, the business is done directly between you two. This is of course against the rules. 
- Payment. Many sellers propose regular bank transfers. In case anything goes wrong, you have no support whatsoever from any third party. Allegro has its own payment engine, payu, which accepts payments with credit card. I had one case where seller did not refund for unshipped item, but one email to Allegro's payment service solved the issue immediately. Some sellers accept Paypal, but this usually means that they are selling outside Allegro. 
- Standard delivery method for (nearly) all sellers is Polish Post. They have VERY reasonable costs and the shippings (at least to Finland) are almost faster than those by the (also excellent) German DHL/Deutsche Post. Shipping costs (in english) you can calculate here 

Jouko 

PS: Now that this information is "out in the wild", guys do not rob the place empty of all neat Phaeton parts. At least behave nicely with the sellers so that they'll be willing to ship international in the future, too. It is definitely the best used parts source there is.


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

Through a strange set of circumstances, I actually speak Polish so if anyone on the forum needs a hand with contacting a Polish seller, please feel free to post it or DM me. 

Best, 
Steven


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Expoman said:


> Through a strange set of circumstances, I actually speak Polish


 We do seem to be an eclectic bunch on this forum.....


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

n968412L said:


> We do seem to be an eclectic bunch on this forum.....


 I've even been to Ramsbottom more than once and survived to tell the tale!


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Interpretation*

Is their an english version of the Allegro sale site?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Is their an english version of the Allegro sale site?


There's no English allegro.pl web site.

The most convenient way is to download Google Chrome browser on Windows and use that. It auto-translates web pages to a language of your choice on the fly.

You can use the separate web service Google Translate (look for this in the Google 'More' button in most versions of the Google start page) to attempt to discover the appropriate search terms which match those used in English for ebay.com, since in a Polish web page the searches naturally enough have to be entered in the Polish language. When you find one example of what you are looking for you can check what Polish words the vendor used to describe it and search for those items too and widen your hits.

I don't use Macs often enough to know if there's an equivalent on-the-fly translation service for the browsers that run on iPad or Mac OS platforms.

Chris


----------



## c4sey (Jun 22, 2011)

Can somebody, who received shipping from Poland, tell me how long it took to get to US? I paid for an item 5 week ago and the best info I can get is, the package left Poland. Still waiting.
Thanks,
Casey


----------



## Kenny G (Nov 8, 2010)

*my mirror showed up in 10 days*

sounds like you need to follow up something seems a little off. I live in california and got the item in a timely manner. I think the postel service from there to usa is pretty good. 

good luck

Ken


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

US Postal Services can be slow. Last month they held up two boxes of my stuff at NY for nearly 3 weeks waiting for customs inspection and clearance. At least I had tracking so knew I had to wait.

Chris


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

i am trying to buy a few things off this site but it looks like they don't even bother to answer the emails i am sending them...wtf?? i have contacted them through the ''ask seller a question'' option and not a single reply from any of the ones i have contacted, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## bogge (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Mik15, 

The problem with answer might be very simple - they do not speak english, don't have time to do it, also many of these sellers do not check mail frequently. I am a regular buyer on allegro and sometimes I need to wait like 4-5 days to get any response if sending mail, just a call solve the problem. Some of the sellers also point out in their profile, that they do not answer on e-mails and accept only phone calls due lack of time. 

If you, or anyone elses need some help with allegro, contact me on pm, or post your question directly here, I can at least call the guy and speak with him re-parts and since I'm Polish, that ease the things though  


Regards 
bogge


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Paid*

What is the deal with allegro. I am using bing translator and try to converse that way. I thought I bought some trim but can't see if the money was accepted by the buyer. Can you help? 
Ernie O


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Stuff off Alegro*



bogge said:


> Hi Mik15,
> 
> The problem with answer might be very simple - they do not speak english, don't have time to do it, also many of these sellers do not check mail frequently. I am a regular buyer on allegro and sometimes I need to wait like 4-5 days to get any response if sending mail, just a call solve the problem. Some of the sellers also point out in their profile, that they do not answer on e-mails and accept only phone calls due lack of time.
> 
> ...


 Here's the stuff I bought. 

Payment card number 225280838 
Offer: VW PHAETON AIR BOX 3D0 IRIS KIT (3066606462) 

I am trying to pay, but can't figure out how.


----------



## bogge (Jan 21, 2013)

ernieo said:


> Here's the stuff I bought.
> 
> Payment card number 225280838
> Offer: VW PHAETON AIR BOX 3D0 IRIS KIT (3066606462)
> ...


 Hi Ernieo, 

In order to buy/sell on Allegro, you need to register your account there, but since you purchased the item, you already have it, correct? 

If so, then you need to use payment option called "Payu" where you can pay by card for the items. You should receive an automatic mails from both Allegro and also from seller where you have all information necessary for making payment. It's in Polish, but once you read information on link I provide later on, it should not be that difficult - also for anyone else here, who plan to buy on Allegro. 

Use this url (in english) to read more about PayU payment system: http://www.en.payu.pl/ 

If you need more help, just reply here and I will help you. 


Regards 
bogge


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Nothing yet*

I have not received any email from the seller. I have emailed him twice to see what the charge was to the US, nothing.


----------



## bogge (Jan 21, 2013)

Just to make sure - have you registered your account at Allegro? Please confirm. It is worth to check your junk mail filter perhaps your email provider blocked emails from seller, or from Allegro. 

Meantime I checked postal costs for you. Cost for sending these trims using Polish Post will be around $21 (66 PLN) for 1-2kg package and priority delivery. Economy delivery is just $2,5 cheaper. I don't think these trims exceed 2kg, so that gives you and overiew on pricing.


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

finally one seller has answered me, is the only one and probably because i owed him money as i used the buy it now option , otherwise none of the others i have contacted answered me...


----------



## bogge (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got an idea - will open Phaeton parts Internet online shop and ship parts to North America - anyone interested?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> finally one seller has answered me, is the only one and probably because i owed him money as i used the buy it now option , otherwise none of the others i have contacted answered me...


 It's probably best to email in Polish (from a translation in Google Translate) and add the English version underneath. 

Anything that makes the enquiry easier and faster to read will help. These guys are essentially car breakers operating from some vacant land, not web surfers, and quite likely their phones are hot all day with time-wasters looking for the cheapest used tyres for a runabout. 




> bogge:
> Just got an idea - will open Phaeton parts Internet online shop and ship parts to North America - anyone interested?


 As the cars age it will become increasingly useful to access used parts. In my opinion, anyone who can help out with language problems here is entitled to charge a small handling fee, perhaps 10%. However, this is a non-commercial discussion forum so we would need Michael's advice on how to do this. 

Chris


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*parts to the US*

I would! Still haven't heard from the guy I bought the items from, over 1 week now. However, I did buy the same items from another guy, before this guy and he said that he would not ship to the US. 

Don't get it. 

Ernie O.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Allegro, ridiculous site*

Dang, this Allegro site is hard to get around. I did a buy it now from a guy and went to pay and ended up with a payment card. Not sure what that is. Then I set up Pay U, a version of paypal, but that doesn't correlate with Allegro purchases. After I thought I paid for the item, (which I can't confirm) I was informed that I owed an additional 56 euros (not sure why its in euros now and pl), but don't know how to pay for it. The seller doesn't know either, though they informed me of the additional expense through email. 

What a ridiculous web site. Can anyone help with this? 

Ernie O.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ernie, 

Did you want to fill out your forum profile information, so we know what country you are in? It makes a difference when talking about moving money around the world. 

What typically happens if you want to buy something using allegro.pl is that you email the vendor in the Polish language either before clicking Buy or afterwards. Afterwards is not the correct way to do this, but at least you get the vendor's attention. In real life many on-line auction transactions fail after making a contract to buy for one reason or another, so as long as you have the full intention to purchase it is 'kind of' fair to start this way). 

The vendor should reply giving their agreement to ship abroad, how they want paying and how much it will be, including their foreign shipping, packing and handling costs. They will probably give you their bank account details. It is less common to pay using a credit card because the vendors dislike the transaction fees that get deducted and often do not register for CC payments. 

If they refuse to ship abroad there is nothing more you can do, and they will complain at you and re-list the item. 

Assuming they tell you how much they want, you then use a cash payment banking system such as GlobalWebPay (in the UK) to put the money in the vendor's bank account for a small banking fee, usually deducted from your regular bank cash card or credit card account. The on-line fees are much cheaper than your OTC checking bank will charge. Then email the vendor attaching a screen grab of the on-line cash transfer, making sure the screen does not contain any of your private information. Give them the full and correct International postal address to ship to. 

This payment is totally insecure in that you have no redress if the goods do not arrive, so be prepared for the loss. Having said that, the on-line auction houses do provide a framework for trust and most vendors want to continue doing business through them, so will act reasonably. 

Once the goods arrive in your country they will be assessed by Customs for Import Duty and Sales Tax, which may be waived for low value items. This might add 15%. The shipping courier (or possibly your country's Tax authority) contacts you by paper mail or email with an invoice for the tax and their paperwork handling charge, typically about £10/$15, which is usually payable on-line in your own country using normal payment methods. Once that is paid, the goods are released from Customs and delivered. 


In your case, if you post here what the various bills are listed as (deleting your Private information), by which I mean the text in Polish or English, etc, perhaps someone will recognise what each payment is for. 

I hope that helps. 

Chris


----------



## bogge (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 


Looking at the problems, I am more and more convinced to open this shop with 2nd hand Phaeton parts and allow PayPal payments... 

Ernieo, as Paximus wrote, kind of hard to help you without knowing where are you from, this indeed might had an impact on costs. 

As for the rest of your post, you couldn't pay for the part as you have not proceed to actual payment window, at least that's what I can figure out from you post. Allegro is most popular auction/trade service in Poland and I can assure you, that buying/selling is not a problem. It is in fact problem for people not speaking Polish. 

You wrote that PayU doesn't correlate with Allegro - well, that's Allegro main payment method I doubt it doesn't  
In order to help you, the best would be if you post here (covering your sensitive details) screens from your transaction, I will gladely help you and translate it and also inform you what you should do next, kind of step by step procedure. 

Hope that helps in your problem.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Payments on Allegro*

I have been in contact with the seller and they are asking for 56 euros (242 pl equivalent). But they do not how I am to pay them. 

By the way, I'm in Texas. 

This is what I get when I hit pay in the purchase history. There is no place to hit make payment.

Payment card number 225280838
Offer: VW PHAETON AIR BOX 3D0 IRIS KIT (3066606462) 
Seller: motom5 Number of sets: 1	Price 100,00 zł
Method of delivery : Courier pobraniowa 20,00 zł
To pay: 120,00 zł
Method of payment	Pay on delivery
Creation	2013-03-15 11:53:47
The way and the cost of delivery	Courier pobraniowa 20,00 zł
Tracking number	
Shipping Address	

Email from seller:

100 cena za towar
20 wysyłka na Polskę
cena wysyłki do usa to 142 pln

więc płacisz nam 242 zł. czyli 58 euro na konto





Dnia 22 marca 2013 14:25 Ernie O 




ok Wyślij mi fakturę.

Ernie O.



On Mar 22, 2013, at 8:20 AM, autolift wrote:

kwota 58 euro to jest równowartość kwoty 242 pl, w tej cenie masz fakturę 
zapłać nam na konto i wtedy wyślemy ramki


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ernie,

All is OK, their message says to please pay 242 Polish zloty or 58 euros into their bank account. The two sums are equivalent, don't pay both - your bank will actually transfer roughly $75 as the right amount.

Their bank account is:

Universal Savings Bank SA Polish Spólka (Spólka = Company)
PL49102051120000770200747675
SWIFT: BPKOPLPW

The long number in the second line is their IBAN (International) bank account number.

In the third line they have also given you their bank's SWIFT code, another International identifier that might be needed.

You can use your own checking bank to transfer the money as 242 zloty and charge you in US dollars. They will also charge a premium fee, perhaps $30 (I am guessing).

Alternatively you can find a US on-line money sender that will transfer the 242 zl amount and charge you in dollars, with a smaller fee. You usually pay into their regular US bank account using a special one-time security code as the paying-in reference and they complete the foreign transfer once their computers register it as deposited.

It's a lot faster and easier to actually do than to explain.

It looks like you are nearly there! The vendor is happily co-operating, so that's a good sign.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, I will contact them and see if I can via CC. I don't understand why I can't pay them through Allegro or Payu. That's what doesn't make sense as I have transferred 320 zl into the Allegro acct.


Ernie O.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Perhaps the vendor does not accept Payu payments. After all, not everyone on eBay accepts PayPal.

Chris


----------



## bogge (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi ernieo,


He indeed accept payment to his bank account and he state this in his auction profile, however, as you mentioned previously with funds on your PayU account you should be able to pay for the item. Either try to pay directly from your PayU account, or simply make an international wire to his bank account. 

Regards
bogge


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Paying through Payu*

Thats the problem, I can't find a way to pay through payu. The purchase does not show up in Payu. I have 320 ZL in the Allegro account, but that too does not allow me to pay his bill. You will see below, that I transferred another 100 zl to that account.

Ernie O.

Witaj ortiXXXXX!

Dziękujemy za wpłatę na konto Allegro.
Dokonałeś wpłaty w wysokości: 100,00 zł (data zaksięgowania: 2013-03-24 21:11:53)
Saldo bieżące: 320,00 zł

Aktualny stan swoich rachunków sprawdzisz na stronie Moje Allegro > Moje konto > Rachunki: Bieżące saldo i wpłata.

Przydatne informacje
Szczegóły dotyczące wysokości opłat znajdziesz w Pomocy.
Najszybciej i najwygodniej zapłacisz:
poprzez system szybkich płatności online,
kartą kredytową,
przelewem bankowym.


----------



## bogge (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi ernieo,


You have top up your allegro account only and unfortunately - now you have funds for paying fee to Allegro for posting any items on auction, but you cannot do anything else with these funds... I will on your behalf contact Allegro and ask how they can return you the funds, as you'll not be able to pay for any items with that money, sorry.

Since I am a Phaeton fan and have not found mine just yet, I will help you with that purchase. Please send to that vendor following message:

_Witam, 

Niestety z racji problemów z dokonaniem płatności będę zmuszony zrezygnować z zakupu. Proszę wystawić raz jeszcze na aukcję te panele, płatności za nie dokona mój znajomy z Polski, co ułatwi kwestię zakupu.

Pozdrawiam
_


Translation:

Hi,

Unfortunately, due to all the trouble with making payment I will have to cancell my purchase. Please post on auction again these trims, my collegue from Poland will post a bid and pay for the trims, that for sure will ease payment issue.

Regards


Once you got reply from this guy contact me either here, or on private message. I will buy these trims and send it over to you. You can use PayPal account to make payment to me and finally wait for until trims arrive to you 


Hope that solve your problem!


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Thanks for the help.*

I was thinking the same thing. I will let you know what they say.

Ernie O.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ernie,

It is very kind of Bogge to offer his help.

If you don't want to make more effort for the vendor by cancelling the purchase and re-bidding (in case he gets fed up and refuses to sell to you), just use an on-line service like this one and pay him the money into his bank account as he requested. NB: there is no endorsement of this particular service, I just offer it as an example.










Getting your money back out of Payu is a separate problem from buying the goods.

I do not wish to seem to interfere, it is just that it is in all our interests to get these types of parts transactions to run as smoothly and trustworthy as possible so that we can recommend them to our friends as a further option.

Good luck!
Chris


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Thanks Chris*

Ok, I will try this route,as I do agree that we should be able to work this out a smoothly as possible. 
What's that website and how do I get these post to email me when they are entered?


Ernie O


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Western Union*

Ok, I sent the money via Western Union. Only a $12 fee. Lets see what happens next. 

Thanks Chris and Bogge for the help. 

Still don't know how to set up this acct to receive emails responding to my post. 

Ernie O


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

dogge, I just got this from allegro. I sent him a western union, but he has not responded yet. Can you contact him or allegro and see whats going on?

Thanks,
Ernie O.

Witaj ortizinc1 (Ernie Ortiz)!
Pamiętaj, że wszystkie e-maile wysyłane do Ciebie przez innych Użytkowników za pośrednictwem linków "Wyślij e-mail do tego Użytkownika" i "Zadaj pytanie Sprzedającemu" zawierają w nagłówku Twoje imię i nazwisko. Jeśli otrzymasz e-mail przypominający wiadomość wysłaną przez innego Użytkownika za pośrednictwem któregokolwiek z tych linków, lecz niezaadresowany imiennie do Ciebie, nie odpowiadaj na niego.

Przypomnienie danych kontaktowych kontrahenta motom5


Informacje dotyczące aukcji: VW PHAETON 3D0 RAMKA NAWIEWU PRZESŁONA KOKPITU (3066606462).

Sprzedający : motom5	
Moto M5 s.c. A.Kołodziej,R.Romanowski,K.Romanowski
ul.Spacerowa 15a
57-402 Nowa Ruda
dolnośląskie
Polska
[email protected]
(74)8658361 (509)580075	

Numery kont bankowych:
49 1020 5112 0000 7702 0074 7675


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

It is an automated reminder of his bank account details. Be patient.

Chris


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Money Picked up*

Well, the money was finally picked up. Now we will see how long it will take to receive the items.

Will update soon. Still can't figure out how to get this site to notify me when I receive answers to my post. Any help out there?

Ernie O.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Got my stuff*

Thanks Bogge for all the help.

I finally got my stuff from Moto5 off Allegro. I was pleasantly surprised that it came so quickly, about 7 days directly to my post office. 

I am trying to order more stuff and have found the best way to do it is ask the seller first if they ship overseas and try to get a shipping cost from them. Also, ask if they prefer payu or western union. After that, its pretty simple to proceed.

Ernie O.


----------



## Skrencki (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm from Poland and I know allegro. If you will need something in future I can try to help.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Hi, I'm from Poland and I know allegro. If you will need something in future I can try to help.
> Skrencki


Welcome! Thank you for your kind offer in this forum.

Chris


----------



## howzit-eksee (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,


I signed up for a PayU account, via the english link on page 1.
I added a source of funds via Visa.

I purchased something on Allegro, and now I am trying to figure out how to pay.
The "configure" PayU on Allegro doesnt seem to let you configure anything?
The PayU button at the bottom I would imagine would be an active link button to transfer you to the PayU site to send finds just like PayPal.

Can anybody offer some advice as how to link my Allegro and PayU accounts so that I can send money?

Hope all is well!

Regards
Chris


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Allegro is very frustrating*

The reason you can not pay via PayU to the customer is because the customer did not select PayU as a payment source. So you have to get their bank information and send them a wire or money transfer. The best way I have found to do this is to pay via Western Union. 

Another thing about buying from customers in Poland. Be very careful as they do not always properly describe the parts you are getting. For instance, I purchased a wooden steering wheel and 4 wooden grab handles. The pictures were reasonable enough to assume that I was getting products that were well represented. Instead, I got 4 handles with scratches on the plastic trim and a steering wheel with deep scratches. So ask to verify what you are getting. :sly::banghead:

 As for them returning your emails. again very frustrating as they respond when they get around to it. :banghead: 

Lastly, verify that they do indeed ship international to the US. If so, ask them to ship the item via Registered Mail or International Priority Express. The price is not much higher than Priority. However, Priority travels by boat and could take up to 2 months to get to you and there is no tracking the item. This is a must!!

Good luck.
Ernie O.


----------



## howzit-eksee (Mar 24, 2005)

ernieo said:


> The reason you can not pay via PayU to the customer is because the customer did not select PayU as a payment source. So you have to get their bank information and send them a wire or money transfer. The best way I have found to do this is to pay via Western Union.
> 
> Another thing about buying from customers in Poland. Be very careful as they do not always properly describe the parts you are getting. For instance, I purchased a wooden steering wheel and 4 wooden grab handles. The pictures were reasonable enough to assume that I was getting products that were well represented. Instead, I got 4 handles with scratches on the plastic trim and a steering wheel with deep scratches. So ask to verify what you are getting. :sly::banghead:
> 
> ...



Those are great tips thank you!
How do you add Western Union as a source of funds? The configure section has bank input fields... how is a Western Union added, as a bank?

Regards
Chris


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Western Union*

You don't add WU to the account. You go to the WU site and then after a series of pages will be able to enter the sellers banking info and other particulars. 

You will need to get the particulars from the seller. Such as, bank name, routing numbers and acct. as well as the total price. 

Then the money will wired into their acct 

Ernie O


----------



## howzit-eksee (Mar 24, 2005)

ernieo said:


> You don't add WU to the account. You go to the WU site and then after a series of pages will be able to enter the sellers banking info and other particulars.
> 
> You will need to get the particulars from the seller. Such as, bank name, routing numbers and acct. as well as the total price.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. I will give it a shot. Thanks for all the info.
Once I figure this out, this will be a great resource for parts!

Hope all is well!
Regards - Chris


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

bogge said:


> Just got an idea - will open Phaeton parts Internet online shop and ship parts to North America - anyone interested?





I know I am interested in some of the parts I see on Allegro. 

If you can assist, please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## howzit-eksee (Mar 24, 2005)

PowerDubs said:


> I know I am interested in some of the parts I see on Allegro.
> 
> If you can assist, please PM me.
> 
> Thank you.



I am also interested in some parts and have given up on trying to buy them.

I bought a set of Aspherical mirrors, and exchanged an email or two with the seller, and I must have asked him a million times in as many sentence constructions as I could on weather he accepted PayPal or not. After the third email exchange, he had answered every question in Polish except for the one I needed to know most.

Ended up buying the mirrors on German ebay for 4 times the price.

I know that I could always do the bank info way, but I would prefer PayU or PayPal since its got buyer protection and resolution, and my wife is not enthused by the idea of giving our bank info in that fashion, and I gotta listen to the finance manager :laugh:

Like Josh, any help would be REALLY appreciated.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Have something I want to purchase on Allegro.

Buyer will ship to the US but insists on bank transfer.

Nope.

I did a bank transfer in '06 to a guy in Germany for some parts and never heard from him again. (about $600 bucks)

Won't do that again..


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I have completed bank transfers to Poland a couple of times with no issues, but only for less than $100.

Might he consider accepting payment via Payu (Poland's equivalent of PayPal) if you offer to pay his Payu vendor fees? These are around 5%. You would (of course) have to register for a Payu account and enter your payment option to transfer the money through Payu, thereby hiding your account details from the vendor and gaining some payment protection.

The English Language information for the Polish Payu bank is here (they also operate in many other countries):

http://www.en.payu.pl/help


Chris


----------



## peter-poland (Aug 28, 2015)

*try-poland*

Guys,

I know the topic has been dead for a long while, but just in case anybody needs helping hand in purchasing on allegro - check out www.try-poland.com.

Take care 
Peter


----------



## Dangerrous (Sep 14, 2014)

I have bought loads of stuff from Allegro, initial set up was a bit of hassle, but now my only restriction is if they DEFINITELY won't post to the uk, most will although they tick the box saying 'will not post internationally'
Darren


----------



## peter-poland (Aug 28, 2015)

Seriously - try-poland 
www.try-poland.com


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Peter,

Please can you fill out your forum profile? The link below explains why this benefits this particular part of the forum. It will help distinguish you as a Phaeton enthusiast or owner, rather than as an advertiser.

If you have no connection with the (potentially very useful) allegro.pl assistance referred to in your link then it would be good to make that clear.

Kind regards,
Chris


Please Read Regarding your Forum Profile


----------



## lanvin (Jan 12, 2017)

*register*



Paximus said:


> It's probably best to email in Polish (from a translation in Google Translate) and add the English version underneath.
> 
> Anything that makes the enquiry easier and faster to read will help. These guys are essentially car breakers operating from some vacant land, not web surfers, and quite likely their phones are hot all day with time-wasters looking for the cheapest used tyres for a runabout.
> 
> ...


I cant even register with a uk email address !!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I cant even register with a uk email address !!


I had no problem registering with my "[email protected]" style of address. Maybe they would accept a gmail.com or outlook.com address, which are easily available, rather than "[email protected]" or the like?

Chris


----------

